# Dogs seized



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

The Casselton Veterinary Clinic says it has more than 170 dogs seized from a Wheatland, North Dakota home and is treating them.
The dogs seized were small breeds such as Maltese, Yorkshire Terrier, Shih Tzu, and mixed breeds. The dogs range in age from a few days old to more than 10-years-old. The Cass County Sheriff's Department says they were stacked in portable kennels as many as three high, with five or more dogs to a kennel. Some of the dogs were standing in five inches of waste.

The veterinarians at Casselton Veterinary Clinic are optimistic most of the dogs will survive and be available for adoption. First, they must go through a 14-day quarantine because of their living conditions, and because their records were poorly kept or didn't exist. 
The dogs are being checked one-by-one. Many of them have poor dental health, need to be clipped and cleaned. The vets say 140 of the dogs need shaving. Some could hardly move because of all the hair.
"They are not in ideal condition," explains Trevor Bjerke with the Casselton Veterinary Clinic. "They are underweight, and most of them are underweight. The biggest concern that I have is their housing, and their, where they were kept. You can't keep a dog in five inches of stool." 
The costs involved with the seizure and care for them continue to add up, especially the labor costs. Assistant State's Attorney Leah Viste says, "We know that one hour veterinary costs is $239, $279 per hour. We have medical costs, grooming costs. Grooming is fairly significant in this case. There's different vaccinations that these animals will need."
During the investigation, it was discovered at least four of the dogs are pregnant, so they could be dealing with more than 200 dogs by the end of this. 
Because of the massive amount of animals, the clinic is in need of donations. If you'd like to help donations can be made at any Bremer Bank. Make checks out to "Operation Cass County Rover Rescue in Care of Casselton Veterinary Clinic."
The state veterinarian received an anonymous tip from a person who saw about 20 dogs that the person believed was being neglected. The deputy went to check it out, and said he was quote: "Shocked when he viewed the conditions."
The 51-year-old Wheatland man has not been arrested or charged. The state's attorney's office is currently gathering more evidence. 
Based on state law, the man would face a Class A misdemeanor, which carries a year in jail and a $2,000 dollar fine. Technically, he could be charged a count for each dog.
The man does have the chance to get the dogs back, but he would need to file for that in court, and he would have to prove to a judge the dogs will have proper living conditions.

We spoke with the owner of the farm. It was her son, in his 50's, who owned the dogs. She said he was advertising and selling them as puppies. "But," the owner says, "When they are no longer little, they don't sell as well."
She says the dogs were good and not vicious, but the number continued to grow when the dogs got older and were not being sold.
The manager at Pets 'R' Inn Shaun Evanson, says they have bought dogs from the Wheatland man before. He tells us the dogs they've received have always been healthy and in good condition. Pets 'R' Inn is located inside West Acres Mall in Fargo. 
She says the dogs did not roam. They were always fenced up. She also adds that her son kept up with vaccinations and kept them with plenty of water and food. 

"They were not abused," she says. 

She continues, "It got harder to keep them groomed when there gets to be so many."

She did not want to go into further details about the dogs because they were her son's. They are mixed breeds. 

She says she was at home when the Cass County Sheriff's Office came to take the dogs. She says they were very nice about everything. "I'm not complaining about them," she says. She adds it was probably a good thing they took the dogs. 
The farm location is about three miles northwest of Wheatland, ND. 
We have a crew investigating this story and will continue to update this page as details become available.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying:She really said, "The were not abused." Living stacked 3 high with five dogs in a cage and 5" of feces and dirt and matting...not abused? OMG!! So sad and horrible.Thank goodness they were rescued. Do you have any link that I can use on FB to try to get people to donate. That's a lot of dogs and soon to be newborn puppies to give that much care to.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, that is just sickening that people can do that. :angry:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It is so sad for all these dogs. I hope they are all placed. I feel for the Clinic who has them, they have probably never had that many animals at one time.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Even though their conditions were horrible, at least they will all now have such a better chance of getting all of the love and care that they need. I cannot, for the life of me, understand how anyone can do that to animals??? Hope that they all get forever homes real soon!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That just makes me sick!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :crying:She really said, "The were not abused." Living stacked 3 high with five dogs in a cage and 5" of feces and dirt and matting...not abused? OMG!! So sad and horrible.Thank goodness they were rescued. Do you have any link that I can use on FB to try to get people to donate. That's a lot of dogs and soon to be newborn puppies to give that much care to.


 UPDATED: 170 Dogs Seized from Poor Living Conditions - Valley News Live - KVLY/KXJB - Fargo/Grand Forks
Not sure what else I can put on here. I see some malteses in those cages.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

ooouch, that hurts


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Makes me so upset.. poor babies


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Misdemeanor?....and there is where a lot of the problem is. Tougher sentencing laws MUST happen! Ugggg  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sickening.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG that is just horrible -those poor sweet things. And people wonder why we are against pet stores and puppy mills.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Heartbreaking  so glad they were rescued, but sad knowing what they went through , what countless other dogs are going through 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Shocking, sickening, and disgusting! Those poor babies....a better life awaits them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All those cute adorable babies,you just want to go up and love on all of them!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It breaks my heart to think of innocent babies being treated like that. But I'm always glad to hear when they've been seized. I hope they all go to good loving homes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The information in the updated news story is confusing as to their adoptability, who's handling it, donations, etc. If the owner does not agree to give them up--which it sounds like he has not, yet--the court process may take a long time. And the county that seized them ought to be taking charge of their care expenses. 

I see to recall that there was a lot of difficulty about fosters and adoptions, etc. when a breeder in the south was shut down some years ago. 

I'm glad the dogs aren't with that guy at this time, though! I hope things are handled without too many complications from here on!


----------

